# DBSTalk First Look: In-Home DVR-942 Review, PDF Format



## Mark Lamutt

*CLICK HERE for the COMPLETE DBSTalk First Look: DVR-942 Review!*

Don't have time to spend all day online reading the DBSTalk First Look: In-Home DVR-942 Review? Download it in PDF format here to read at your leisure!

I will note that the images included in the PDF version of the review are smaller, by necessity, due to size constraints.

You must have Adobe Acrobat Reader version 5.0 or above to open these files.

Enjoy!

*
PART 1 (680 KB)

PART 2 (1,214 KB)

PART 3 (738 KB)

*


----------

